# Electricity, gas and water



## KbIZZLE (May 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been living in a share house since moving to Australia and have not had to deal with bills, (I just pay my rent and everything like electricity, gas and water is taken out of that) so I literally have no idea where to go to get my electricity and water from when I move into my own place.

I am looking to move to the inner west. Could anyone recommend an electricity, gas and water companies at all? 

Thank you


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

inner west sydney? as far as i remember there is only one water company...sydney water..but if ur a tenant dont worry this will always be in the landlords name....a tenant only pays water usage which the landlord or agent will send to u quarterly.

i cant remember the names or electric or gas companies sorry


----------



## Adlen (Aug 14, 2013)

You should contact with a property management company, they will access easily all companies like water, gas etc and if you want to buy a complete house they can give you a complete house. Search a good property management company nearby your area.


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

Here in our place, you can not choose a service provider.you need to apply online to have an account. That's basic.


----------



## Mike.S (Sep 3, 2013)

bmacavanza said:


> Here in our place, you can not choose a service provider.you need to apply online to have an account. That's basic.


is there any provision to submit application as online ?


----------

